# Cold Fishies



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Been able to fool a few fish lately despite the screwy weather. I've had some of the most frustrating sight fishing days that I can ever remember. The cold, clear water has made it challenging. Seeing many fish. Catching only a few. Still fun though. Figured I'd share a few pics to help ease the cabin fever for some of y'all.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

oh wow. the blue on that red is briliant. thanks for sharing.


----------



## dafishguy (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice pics and post. You got that right about cabin fever. I think some of the guys in our club will be doing a little sweetwater fishin here soon. Hope I can make it out with them. Crappies and yeller perch will be the targets. 

That is some pretty color on that Red's tail. They are special fish in that shallow water. Can't wait to get on some up here.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

what camera u using on them closeups?


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

nice picks unc i see you got into the stripers as well were you in the cape fear


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice ones, I see they were hitting a variety of baits. Which did the best? what was your retrieve?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

reelax84 said:


> what camera u using on them closeups?


pentax optio



Kaleb5000 said:


> nice picks unc i see you got into the stripers as well were you in the cape fear


yeah catchin the stripers locally



NC-Norm-WB said:


> Nice ones, I see they were hitting a variety of baits. Which did the best? what was your retrieve?


every day is different, but i mainly just like to mix it up to keep things interesting for both me and the fish. as far as what's working best, probably a piece of cut shrimp on a circle hook. workin the arti's pretty slow while the water is cold though.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Good stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

nice job!


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

Jealous!


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

Well we'll have a few days in the 50's here in Va so I plan on going for some reds and trout tomorrow. They are there and slow or shrimp is the way to go!!!


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Otio W60? I just got mine as a late Christmas present a few days ago. I'll be real happy if it takes pics like that!

- Luther


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cool.


----------

